
Zero Knowledge Taxation on Ethereum - danib31
https://medium.com/qed-it/zero-knowledge-qed-it-sdk-b20a6526e0a6
======
mirekrusin
wow, this is nice, a practical application, awesome;
[https://github.com/JacobEberhardt/ZoKrates](https://github.com/JacobEberhardt/ZoKrates)
looks very intersting; this area of blockchain (zero-knowledge proofs zksnarks
and bullet proofs) is quite exciting.

